# Hurricane Odile ruined out vacation!



## scottandmonica (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm not too sure where this question should be posted.. hope this works.

We just returned from Cabo.  We were staying at the Villa Del Palmar resort.  we used accommodation Certificate from II to book this trip.  The Resort was beautiful and the staff was amazing... the only problem was Hurricane Odile.  We arrived on Saturday, with Odile arriving on Sunday.  

Without going into the horrific details of the hurricane, I am wondering if there is any way to recoup some of the money that we paid to stay at this resort... we did not even stay the week as there was a mandatory evacuation 4 days after our arrival.

any thoughts?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2014)

Did you buy the travel insurance from II?  Or any kind of travel insurance?  This is known to be hurricane season...


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 25, 2014)

What Denise said. With travel insurance, you should be compensated for lost days, expenses, anything you had to leave behind, etc. If you did not have travel insurance in force for this trip, you're on your own to deal with II, the airlines, car rentals, and the resort. Your homeowners' insurance may possibly help if you are missing stuff, or had damage to electronics, cameras etc., but they may just call it an 'Act Of God' and sidestep any responsibility.

From your report, you were able to get out. We heard reports of many people who truly got into dicey situations with the evacuation. We've read almost universal praise for the resort employees who rose to the difficulties to help the guests any way they could. Remember many of those people lost EVERYTHING in the storm.

Jim


----------



## scottandmonica (Sep 25, 2014)

I do not think we purchased insurance... I agree that im not likely to receive anything back.  the staff at the Villa del Palmer were amazing given the situation... The Storm, aftermath and getting out was a nightmare that I hope to never go through again!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2014)

See the Travel forum for some options - we buy the full year policy for about $100 per year.  You can also buy TI for each trip, during the booking process with II.


----------



## elaine (Sep 25, 2014)

but, if OP used an AC to book and they used 4 days of the trip, what would Travel Ins reimburse? They still used their airfare to get to/from. Unless they incurred extra expense booking a flight to get out, or had other losses (as others mentioned), I don't see how TI really helps when they departed early from a resort that they paid very little for. What am I missing?


----------



## Elli (Sep 26, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> See the Travel forum for some options - we buy the full year policy for about $100 per year.  You can also buy TI for each trip, during the booking process with II.


Denise, is the travel ins. you mentioned good in Canada, as the OP lives in Canada.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2014)

I am sure that II offers travel insurance to Canadian members, but I have no idea about other types of travel insurance in Canada.  When you make a purchase/exchange on II, they offer you travel insurance as part of the transaction.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 26, 2014)

We had our Hawaii Vacation ruined when Hurricane Katrina hit New Orleans.

We had already evacuated before Katrina and American Airlines gave us a full year to use the tickets to Hawaii.

Make sure you contact your airline to see if they will make any adjustment since you had to leave early.

The most important thing of course is you made it out alive.

Sterling


----------



## icydog (Sep 27, 2014)

My friend was in the Sam situation except with RCI.  RCI wouldn't do anything because it was an EXTRA VACATION. I told her to be glad she got out alive.


----------



## klpca (Sep 28, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> See the Travel forum for some options - we buy the full year policy for about $100 per year.  You can also buy TI for each trip, during the booking process with II.



FYI - we also buy the annual TravelGuard insurance for timeshares - but I spoke to them recently and this policy only covers trips where we are using our weeks, or exchanged weeks where the underlying weeks are our owned weeks. If you are using an AC or purchasing a Getaway/Extra Vacation, you will need to buy another policy.


----------



## icydog (Sep 28, 2014)

klpca said:


> FYI - we also buy the annual TravelGuard insurance for timeshares - but I spoke to them recently and this policy only covers trips where we are using our weeks, or exchanged weeks where the underlying weeks are our owned weeks. If you are using an AC or purchasing a Getaway/Extra Vacation, you will need to buy another policy.



I bought an insurance plan from Disney Vacation Club. I assume then it is only good for Disney trips?? Or does it cover all traveling like the policy you mentioned. 

Where does one buy travel insurance for a year? Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 28, 2014)

icydog said:


> Where does one buy travel insurance for a year? Thanks



We have this: http://www.goodsamtravelassist.com/benefits.aspx for all year round. It doesn't cover timeshare MF, or lost airfare, for instance, but does cover evacuation in case of accident, illness, or natural disaster, lost luggage, medical care until you get home. We insure 'big' trips (cruises, safari months in Chin, etc) separately against cancellation, etc. The less expensive, drive-to timeshare trips that we could cancel, and rebook, we don't insure at all. Insurance is kind of a crap-shoot anyway. You are betting you'll have a claim, and the insurance carrier is betting you won't.

Jim


----------

